# York rake



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2010)

In transit









on site








ten minutes later








unchipable debris


----------



## treemandan (Nov 23, 2010)

I will continue to mangle the lawn til this is done. Its the trunk from that large poplar I have been messing with.


----------



## yooper (Nov 23, 2010)

pretty cool contraption! that would work great when doing weeping will take downs or trims. I hate them things!


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 24, 2010)

very nice. Is it on a tractor?


----------



## treemandan (Nov 24, 2010)

josh1981 said:


> very nice. Is it on a tractor?



It attaches to the base plate of the " quicktache" unit for the Dingo via a 2 inch draw bar. ya know, like the Offroad Commode?

Now some might say that lawn is trashed... and I would agree:hmm3grin2orange:


----------



## josh1981 (Nov 24, 2010)

very nice.


----------



## The Count (Dec 2, 2010)

very nice

:camera:


----------



## Rookie1 (Dec 2, 2010)

I like the hitch on the front of your truck. We have a york rake at work to maintain the baseball field. Ive found it works good to do things like your doing.


----------



## treemandan (Dec 3, 2010)

Rookie1 said:


> I like the hitch on the front of your truck. We have a york rake at work to maintain the baseball field. Ive found it works good to do things like your doing.



All my trucks have a front receiver; winch, pintle, ball or a quick place to stow the york rake. I put a hitch in there when I work on the truck so I can stand on it. I am the type of guy who will go the extra mile to get the chipper in and its real easy to push from the front rather than back in. I throw the T-case in low and go with my foot off the clutch pedal. I have put the chipper where no chipper has gone before and with confidence. You know you have when its right there in front of you and it will turn a heartbreaking brush drag into a thing of glory. Easiest trick in the book. Plus I can't back for ####
Arborpro has set up like mine but is much more grand. He carries so serious weight on his rig.


----------



## Toddppm (Dec 3, 2010)

Got a pic of how you mounted the front hitch? I can see how that'd come in handy.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 2, 2011)

treemandan said:


> I will continue to mangle the lawn til this is done. Its the trunk from that large poplar I have been messing with.


 
Isn't that a Ash tree?


----------



## treemandan (Jan 4, 2011)

Toddppm said:


> Got a pic of how you mounted the front hitch? I can see how that'd come in handy.


 
The one of the red truck fit right onto the bracket for the plow. It was a square tube type that I welded to some angle iron on the plow bracket.
The one of the f150 I had to work a little on to get it to sit behind the front bumper and not interfere with the plow workings. It too is just a regular rear receiver bar fit in between the frame rails of the truck. I put a winch on that one, then I can pop the winch off and put on the plow plump real easy.
For a few hundred you can buy a front reciever that fits any truck but I scabbed mine from donors for cheap. Sure, you might have to compromise when it comes to putting all the parts back on but I found I don't really need that anti-sway bar and all it related parts.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 4, 2011)

Rickytree said:


> Isn't that a Ash tree?


 
nnnnnope.


----------



## Rickytree (Jan 4, 2011)

treemandan said:


> nnnnnope.



Are we talking about the tree that has been topped and is the largest in the pic?


----------

